# Card reader issue.



## Oleg P. (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi!

I have got an issue on card reader.

When I insert card into card reader I get a message on console:


```
ugen3.3: <ENE Flash UB6250> at usbus3
```

I do not get other messages like this:

```
ugen1.2: <Kingston DataTraveler 2.0> at usbus1
umass0 on uhub0
umass0: <Kingston DataTraveler 2.0, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 2> on usbus1
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x8100
umass0:1:0: Attached to scbus1
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Kingston DataTraveler 2.0 PMAP> Removable Direct Access SCSI device
da0: Serial Number 0014780D8CECBA711000013B
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 3796MB (7774208 512 byte sectors)
da0: quirks=0x3<NO_SYNC_CACHE,NO_6_BYTE>
```
while I input flash.

My system is

```
FreeBSD acer 11.2-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE-p4 #0: Thu Sep 27 08:16:24 UTC 2018
root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Can anyone help me?


----------



## ronaldlees (Dec 6, 2018)

_It seems that the DataTraveler is a USB storage device, but not a reader?_


----------



## Oleg P. (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi!
My netbook Acer aspire 0ne 522 has SD card reader.
I am trying to read SD card from a camera.
I am using a Kingston microSD adapter with a micro SD card.
If I am using an USB micro card reader, that all Ok.

```
ugen1.2: <Generic       ,   . USB2.0 Card Reader> at usbus1
umass0 on uhub0
umass0: <Generic       ,   . USB2.0 Card Reader, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 2> on usbus1
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x4000
umass0:1:0: Attached to scbus1
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Generic  6000> Removable Direct Access SCSI device
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 1920MB (3932160 512 byte sectors)
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
```

But if I am pushing SD card into SD card reader, then I get only next message:

```
ugen3.3: <ENE Flash UB6250> at usbus3
```


----------



## ronaldlees (Dec 7, 2018)

I have found that with some cards and adapters, the card itself is not found when I use an SDHC-to-microSDHC adapter, plugged into a USB reader.  Usually, the card can be seen when plugging the microSD card into the reader directly.  Driver could be getting confused.


----------

